# Give it up?



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Okay,so i wanted a horse for about a year,then i lost interest in riding and horses all together,then i was opssessed with them,then i wasent.....you get the point. But now, i know it would be great to have a horse, but i am afraid i will lose interest, or even worse regret buying it. I am confused on wether i should keep begging to my dad,or if i should just give up because i dont think i could handle it. I just need someones advice because i never believe in myself...so i just need someone to tell me if i should stick with dogs...or go for a longshot with horses. Am i just wasting my time?
Please answer! this thing is stressing me out! One morning i will wake up and cant stop thinking about horses...the next morning i cant stop thinking about dogs. I NEED YOUR HELP! Please understand though that i would put a full effort in taking care of a horse,i am just afraid i am not good enough to be able to do it everyday:-(​


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Please answer! You can private message me if you like! I have been riding for 3 yrs


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

Why don't you try to lease a horse first? This way you don't have a huge investment in a horse. You can learn all about them and ride, without having to buy. It is a lot of work to have your own horse, and it is not easy at all.

By the sounds of it, you are not ready to own your own horse. There is no point in having your own horse, if you aren't going to take care of him/her or ride them pretty consistently. It's not fair to the horse at all.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Wannahorse, gotta say your location just cracks me up!

Do you take riding lessons? Maybe that would give you what I call my "fix". If you're having doubts, then I would step back and really look into other options instead of owning. There is leasing. Or, I had a wonderful riding buddy (she rode T so I could focus on Walka) who was 12 when she started with me. We rode an average of 3 times a week together. 

Not sure what your level of horse handling experience is , but something to consider. When you own, and keep it at your place, no one there to help you when something beyond your capabilities comes up.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I guess i should of been more specific,so...i have been taking lessons for three years. I did leasing for 3 months but did not enjoy it because first of all you had to have assigned days to go up and ride the horse you were leasing, and other people still rode the horse in their lessons. So somedays i had to much homework to drive up there and ride, but on others i had plenty of time to stay there all day! But of course i couldent because the horse was being used in a lesson and it wasent on my "assigned day". So i didnt like that at all. I hope my dad understands that i am still capable of caring for one, but the leasing had a suckish program.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd probably stick with lesson, lease or just hanging out around a barn and helping exercise the horses for a while. Buying a horse is a large investment. You may not have to pay a lot to actually buy the horse. But it cost money to keep the horse, buy the tack, buy a horse trailer to haul the horse, moving to larger pieces of land and building a barn,,, The list just goes on and on.

I find my teenage daughters start to loose interest in the horses as the get jobs, boyfriends more activities at high school etc. So unless your parents are going to support you in High School Rodeo, Queening or horse shows. You will probably also decrease in your interest as you grow up.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

It sound like to me you're one of the people who just like to test to see if you can get what you want, then once you do you won't care. 'Ya know?
So my answer is keep up with lessons but no, don't own a horse.  We don't need anymore homeless ones


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree. You don't sound ready to own a horse. Keep doing what you're doing.
Take lessons, spend time at the barn, or lease again.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I will take these into consideration. But someone privare messaged me and had a great idea. They said i should wait quite a few months and see if i am still interested, and if i am go for it!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I think you should wait until you're an adult and can afford one on your own. 

Otherwise, it'll be up to your parents/guardian to try and sell the animal _when_, not _if_, you get bored with it.

Horses are a major commitment in time, energy, emotion, and finances. You can't just pick them up one day and set them down another. It doesn't work like that.

Seems to me you don't really want a horse; you're just in love with the _idea_ of having one. Until you lose interest again.

Continue to take lessons when you have the interest. Don't do your parents or a horse a disservice by taking one on until you're absolutely, positively sure you want to make that kind of commitment.

Horses are a grand passion, not a passing fancy. You do not appear to have the passion of a real horse lover.

I knew from the time I first saw one that I was going to have at least one. I never waivered in that desire all through my childhood, teenage years, and young adulthood. NOTHING got in the way of that; not boys, learning to drive, nightclubbing, etc.

You are not like that. You just _think_ you want one. Next week it'll be dogs, or a new pair of the latest sneakers, or some electronic gizmo that you just HAVE TO HAVE OR YOU'LL DIE!!!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^ Exactly.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I am going to cry


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

O well, i will do what my trainer says i am ready for, you guys dont know my anyway. Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^ That was rather rude. Whatever. I'm still of the opinion that you're not ready. It's not fair to the horse for you to be so on and off about what you "love". I'd at least wait a few years before deciding. So many girls grow out of "loving" horses. It's a huge commitment. You sure you'll be out there every day to do all the chores, not to mention, riding? You may be ready ability wise, but that doesn't mean your ready for the time, the hard work, and the huge amount of money that it takes to properly care for a horse.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I dont think you should buy a horse if you keep changing your mind, its not fair on the animal. You have only been riding for three years and therefore have little experiance in horsecare. I was riding for 10 years before I got my horse (4 months ago) and im learning every day even though I thought I had prepared _everything_ before he came home.
Keep taking lessons (like Speed Racer said), then if you get bored again then there is no real harm done. Try doing client shows/ competitions of your stables do them and see how you feel competing, if you want to go further then lease a horse first, keep the horse at a barn on livery then you will have a little help with the care side of things and there will be plenty of people to give you advice. Good Luck x


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned this yet... my opinion on helping yourself come to a decision is to go WORK at a stable for a while. Find a barn in your area that you can volunteer after school and during the weekends so that you are immersed as much as possible in the day to day WORK involved. It's one thing to take lessons and to lease a horse, but completely different when you are depended upon daily, rain or shine (or snow) to show up and do the WORK. I'm sure a few weeks of that will help you decide.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

^ good idea miloismyboy 
i strongly advise that too


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

wannahorse22 said:


> O well, i will do what my trainer says i am ready for, you guys dont know my anyway. Thanks for the advice though!


 This is a perfect example of how I think you're one of the people want something so bad, and if you don't get it then you will keep trying, and if you do then you won't care. And this is showing me that you aren't ready for a horse because you don't want to listen to to the truth.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I hate this forum, you all are a bunch of snobs


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

How do i shut down my account?


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

If you can't handle a thread full of good and understanding advice how would you expect to handle the responsibility of caring for and committing to a large, expensive, time consuming animal?

I hope for the horse's sake that you wait until you're older and more mature to make such a big decision.


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

wannahorse22 said:


> I hate this forum, you all are a bunch of snobs


I think that's the first time I've ever been called a snob...****!! If suggesting that you attain some work experience before you commit to such a large responsibility makes me a snob than so be it. I would rather learn wether or not I could handle the work load before I make the commitment. That's a lot of your parents money you are wanting to spend.... money they WORKED for. The best way to prove to your parents that you can handle it is by showing them you can before they fork it over. 

After that last post though... please put off your decision for a few years. A horse would depend on you too much for you to be so flighty about it.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wannahorse22 said:


> I hate this forum, you all are a bunch of snobs


ok, you posted this post and asked for advice, so you got it. and every piece of advice that has been posted has been good and realistic. some of us have been in the equine industry for decades and so KNOW a lot about horses. you, however have been riding on and off for three years! and you clearly said that your were unsure about your love of horses, if you keep changing your mind then the animal that you may buy will suffer and become neglected. do you want that?
I stand by what i said in my first post:-



speedy da fish said:


> I dont think you should buy a horse if you keep changing your mind, its not fair on the animal. You have only been riding for three years and therefore have little experiance in horsecare. I was riding for 10 years before I got my horse (4 months ago) and im learning every day even though I thought I had prepared _everything_ before he came home.
> Keep taking lessons (like Speed Racer said), then if you get bored again then there is no real harm done. Try doing client shows/ competitions of your stables do them and see how you feel competing, if you want to go further then lease a horse first, keep the horse at a barn on livery then you will have a little help with the care side of things and there will be plenty of people to give you advice. Good Luck x


this and all the other post posted were good advice and if your are too naive to see that then, no i do not think you are ready to own your own horse yet, please lease one first before you make a purchase.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

wannahorse22 said:


> I hate this forum, you all are a bunch of snobs


We are a bunch of snobs because we said you arent ready for a horse? You asked for advice they all gave it to you. If you think we are all snobs why bother to even post a thread when all you want to hear is "Yes you should get a horse"?


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

Even though you have probably left and won't read...

A friend of mine always went through phases of loving horses and wanting one...so she got one...got sick of him...sold him. Then she got obsessed again..bought another horse, got sick of her, and sold her. It wasnt fair on the horse or her parents. 

Work at a yard until you realise the full extent of the responsibility.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL this thread. I think everyone here has given really good advice and I agree with them, you don't seem near ready for owning a horse. If you are off and on about your interest in horses, if you can't take constructive feedback, if you get emotional and confused, you are not ready. I would recommend taking more lessons and working at a barn doing barn chores such as feeding, stall cleaning etc. Give yourself some time to settle on yes or no before you decide what you want. Nobody here is being snobby, we are speaking on the best interests of a horse that might suffer the consequences if you buy it and then tire of it.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Horses aren't like video games or barbie dolls that you can play with when you want, then ignore when you don't. I say with my horse I give up about 75% of my time to him. The rest goes into school and work. It's very time consuming, and it's a heavy commitment.

For me the time and commitment is well worth the satisfaction I get from being with my horse, and I never get bored of my horse, never.

It doesn't seem like owning a horse would be right for you, I'd suggest keeping up with the lessons though.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Why don't you just wait a few months and see if you still want one?


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh boy... Well, I'm sure she's gone by now, but I don't think the OP understands the dedication and commitment involved in owning your own horse. You can't just "play" with a horse when you feel like it, and ignore it when you're busy doing other things. If she's been taking lessons for the last three years, it's time to start working around the barn to understand what it takes to actually care for a horse. Many leasing programs are often nothing more than extra rides during the week, and offer no additional insight into horse ownership. Are you prepared to be out at the barn at 1:00 AM if your horse colics? Are you prepared to care for a horse that is lame for a few weeks, unable to ride, that may need bandaging, soaking, etc? Are you willing to learn about nutrition and health to make proper decisions about your horse's care? Even when boarding, you don't get to just dump your horse on a barn owner and expect someone else to handle the care and management of your horse. Judging from other threads started by the OP, there is little understanding of horses beyond using them in riding lessons. I truly hope that "Daddy is NOT convinced" and does not allow the OP to have her own horse, that will most likely end up neglected and dumped in a quick sale in a year.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Well I agree with what has been said. You have to be ready to give up everything for a horse and do what is best for it. And if your not... you shouldn't have one. Im 21 and have had horses my whole life. And never once have I questioned my love for them. I have my own place with 4 horses. And let me tell you. There are many weeks I eat nothing but ramen. While my horses are out in seeded pastures with hay in front of them 24/7 and the best feeds. Are you willing to do that?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

So we're snobs because we think you're not ready for a horse, when by your own admission you're only on-and-off interested in them?

Horses are 90% WORK and 10% fun, dear child. If you're not passionate about them, the rewards won't be worth it. 

I love taking care of my horses, but often the weather makes things rather, ahem, _challenging. _I'll be honest; sometimes I'd rather huddle in the house with a good book, some chocolate, and snuggle up on the couch. But it's my _passion_ for these animals that gets me out and up, and making sure they're taken care of properly.

You seem to have the idea that it's all going to be fun and games, and it's not. It's hard, back breaking work, and if you don't find that to be its own reward, then you're going to be one miserable little cuss and your horse will be neglected.

As I said, horses are a grand passion, not a passing fancy. You either have the bug or you don't. You don't appear to have it. 

Too bad for you that you don't like that answer, but our concern is for the animal who might fall into your clutches, not your precious feelings.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> There are many weeks I eat nothing but ramen. While my horses are out in seeded pastures with hay in front of them 24/7 and the best feeds. Are you willing to do that?


Ramen noodles, lipton noodle packets and lucky charms are the only staples in my house! I spend more just on Danny's supplements than I do on my own groceries!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> Well I agree with what has been said. You have to be ready to give up everything for a horse and do what is best for it. And if your not... you shouldn't have one. Im 21 and have had horses my whole life. And never once have I questioned my love for them. I have my own place with 4 horses. And let me tell you. There are many weeks I eat nothing but ramen. While my horses are out in seeded pastures with hay in front of them 24/7 and the best feeds. Are you willing to do that?



Ohhh my goodd. I love ramen noodles I could eat them 24/7.
Sorry, unrelated. But good points. It's a heavy commitment.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Its not your concern to tell me if i have a "passion" or not,I would know if i did...and guess what? I DO. So for you people that actually answered my question,thank you! For those that found some way to offend me, that had nothing to do with what i was talking about...Well poop for you


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

wannahorse22 said:


> Its not your concern to tell me if i have a "passion" or not,I would know if i did...and guess what? I DO. So for you people that actually answered my question,thank you! For those that found some way to offend me, that had nothing to do with what i was talking about...Well poop for you


We didn't try and go out of our way to offend you. Guess what? when you grow up and go into the real world there are ALOT of people who can find a way to offend you. You can't let it get to you.

Stop being a brat, that is exactly what you sound like. You CAN'T put a horse though what you're saying. You're very up and down, up and down. You need to get a good head on your shoulders before you even think about owning a horse. And right about now you sound like that girl on charlie and the chocolate factory... Take a step back, breathe deep, and come back when your head isn't up in the clouds.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

wannahorse22 said:


> Its not your concern to tell me if i have a "passion" or not,I would know if i did...and guess what? I DO. So for you people that actually answered my question,thank you! For those that found some way to offend me, that had nothing to do with what i was talking about...Well poop for you


So, exactly what decision have you made? What plans do you have now?

And by the way, nobody here has outright insulted you. Everyone here is trying to give you good advice that you should heed.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry we arent saying "great go buy one" but thats not what you are always going to get when you ask for help. Just because we dont agree with you doesnt mean you came on here to offend a total stranger for blissful purposes. We care about you and your horse, and are going to tell you whats best, even if you dont like it. We dont hate you or think you suck we just dont agree with you. Get over it. Also, ALL the responses on here were to help you so saying "you were just here to offend me and not being relevant" thats not true, thats just trying to defend your sensitive ego.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

You'd _think when the majority is saying that you shouldn't buy a horse, you'd get it through your thick skull that that is the *absolute truth*._
Deflate your _bloody ego_ and _*think about the horse*_, who cannot speak or scream but still needs a quality of life that just so happens to require a _huge_ amount of _work, experience, and knowledge_.


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

wannahorse22 said:


> Its not your concern to tell me if i have a "passion" or not,I would know if i did...and guess what? I DO. So for you people that actually answered my question,thank you! For those that found some way to offend me, that had nothing to do with what i was talking about...Well poop for you


Find a barn that needs some help and start shoveling that poop you are referring to. Where are you going to board? How much per month will it cost? How much will hay/feed cost per month? How about tack? Do you have any idea how much a good saddle goes for? What about the vet bills? Vaccines, teeth floated, farrier services...etc etc. 

Having a passion is one thing, but learning and living the reality of it is another. Passion is not something that comes and goes. One really good sign of self awareness and responsibility is learning to take constructive criticism without throwing a tantrum and calling names. You aren't displaying that ability. The responsible thing to do at this point is to admit that you aren't quite ready for the reality of owning a horse, but it's a goal that you can work towards someday. I wanted a horse really bad when I was a little girl as well, most little girls do, thankfully I waited until I grew up.

Now someone mentioned Lucky Charms up there.... good thing I have a huge box in my pantry because that sounds dang good right now!


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

I am probably going to get bashed for this (I hope not though!), that isn't my intention at all for that to happen, but I can see why the OP is upset with some of the things said about her. I wouldn't have used the words snobs or whatever she used to respond back, that IS a kinda rude, but I think a lot of you were being pretty harsh on her. Some of the posters did have construtive criticism, but when things like this are said: 



> *It sound like to me you're one of the people who just like to test to see if you can get what you want, then once you do you won't care*. 'Ya know?
> So my answer is keep up with lessons but no, *don't own a horse.  We don't need anymore homeless ones*


(and btw I have NO grudges against the poster of this statement, so please don't think I do!  it was just an example, in fact I like everyone on here so far.)

then people WILL get offended (and I am guessing >>if she is younger) and she might act a little immature. It might be more effective to tell the OP in a way to where it will be beneficial to her if she does want a horse (like many of you mentioned waiting until she is absolutely sure she could take care of one without losing interest) IMO the OP is aware of her interests wavering, or else she wouldn't have posted. IMO it is also not up to us to tell the OP or assume whether or not she has a passion for horses. We don't know her personally, but of course since she did post this thread, she might not get feedback she likes so much and especially if she throws jibes at people (it is not needed, she could've expressed she didn't appreciate comments in a different manner), but overall I don't think some should've been so blunt and harsh. 

To the OP if you are still here, I agree that you might wait till you are older or more willing to just focus on your passion for horses, as they are fun, but a HUGE responsibility (as was said) and know you might come across feed back here (or in the world as you go through life) you might not like, but be willing to take whatever criticism is given to you and apply it to your life in a positive way, rather than the way you did express yourself. It does no one good to bicker IMO.

~AL615


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

AppyLover615 said:


> I am probably going to get bashed for this (I hope not though!), that isn't my intention at all for that to happen, but I can see why the OP is upset with some of the things said about her. I wouldn't have used the words snobs or whatever she used to respond back, that IS a kinda rude, but I think a lot of you were being pretty harsh on her. Some of the posters did have construtive criticism, but when things like this are said:


If harsh is what it takes to get people to understand that horses aren't objects that we can love one minute and disregard another then so be it. I don't regret, nor would I take back what I have said. 
You know where I got my mare from? A girl who sounded just like wannahorse and who got everything she wanted, and once she got a horse that she had been begging for, for awhile, she got sick of that horse, and it sat in her back yard for 5 years. So excuse me for putting in my two cents when I see this replaying again. 

Like everyone else said, we're looking out for the welfare of the horse.

And lets not forget that I work at a rescue and boarding farm, where I see girls ALL the time like her. When they first brought their horse to the barn they came almost everyday, but then once they got over their horse "fever" they came maybe every three months, on a good day.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yeah i think AL615 is right in saying the OP is probably very young, i think the OP should think a little more of what she wants, she seems to have changed her mind several times since this thread started! i wanted a horse when i was 5 , didnt get one until i was 17. my parents knew nothing about horses so couldnt help me look after it. op- if you think you can look after your horse on your own and you are old enough and mature enought to then consider it, but i think you should bored the horse so less pressure is on you.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Well i was young when i got my first horse. I was only 10 or 11. (I have had him for 2yrs in May!!)And i still love Sonny to death. I go out to see him whenever i can. Even if i cant ride. Just to go spoil him .


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

I totally see where your coming from White Foot, it is really sad about the amount of animals given up because their owners simply lose interest in them  

I don't think the OP saw (understood) where you were coming from, but at least she said before she would just go out, after she convinced her dad, and get one, she'd give it time. Hopefully she will be aware by that time whether or not she will be willing to make a long-term commitment for a horse and make a good decision for both herself and a horse.

~AL615


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Appy, my greatest concern is because she _*herself*_ admitted that one minute she _thinks_ she loves horses, and then the next doesn't want to be bothered with them.

As far as I'm concerned, if you're not absolutely, positively, unwavering in your desire, you shouldn't take on the care of a living, breathing creature. The one who gets the short end of the stick will be the horse, and I find that intolerable. 

The OP should continue to take lessons, as well as get a weekend/after school job taking care of horses. Mucking, feeding, watering, sweeping aisleways, grooming, bathing, cleaning tack, hauling feed and hay, and on occasion helping to keep fences repaired may make her realize that horses really _are_ hard work, and not all fun and games.

We're talking about a living animal, not a My Little Pony. You can put down a My Little Pony and walk away. You can't do that with a real horse. Whether or not someone 'feels like it', horses need to be cared for and kept properly exercised.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

OP, here is an idea for you until you get a little older and are more sure buying a horse is the right thing for you.
Take the money you would have spent on board/lease and take more lessons per week.
You will get more ride time and have the extra benefit of extra lessons.
And the idea of seeing if you can help out part time at the barn is a great one too.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

luvmyperch said:


> Ramen noodles, lipton noodle packets and lucky charms are the only staples in my house! I spend more just on Danny's supplements than I do on my own groceries!


Hahah... yea... I know the feeling. 

No one here is trying to insult you. You yourself said its an off and on thing. Once you own a horse... you cant just quit taking care of it. Its like a kid. Completly dependent on you. If hes sick... you have to be the one to take care of it... while your friends go to the movies or the mall. You may have to walk them till 3 in the morning and get up and go to school the next day.. dead beat tired. You have to be willing to do the work. Work comes before fun with horses. And you have to be willing to sometime give up other activities. Horses are a HUGE responsiblity. And there should be lots of thought put into getting one... not just buying one on a whim... because today you feel like having one.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe I'll ease up if she can answer these questions:

How do you plan on buying a horse?

How much do you plan on spending? 

Where are you going to keep the horse? At your house? At a barn?

If you keep it at your house where will you get the money to build a shed/barn, and put up fence?

Where and how much will you pay for hay and grain?

If you board how will you make money to pay for board?

How would you get to the barn whenever you wanted to go?

How much per month do you think a horse cost?

How much are you going to spend on tack, and horse products?

How do you plan on paying for vet bills? 

And what are you going to do with the horse when you go to college?


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have been looking at online horse ads. Lets say me and my dad went to look at one...we would bring the owner/head instructor at the horse barn i ride at weekly. I plan on spending 0-$7500. My family recently bought 10 acres there is alredy a barn there that my dad refurbished,and we had a Morton pole barn built, and they just got the roof on our new house! So i calculated to yearly cost if i board or if i kept it at home...i decided i would keep it on our property ( and yes i know its a ton of work, but i am more than willing to do it) And for all the money-related questions: i will do more chores around the house, and use my b-day/xmas money to help with costs. But i cant legally get a job. Not trying to brag in any way..but my dad owns a company so we can afford it (that is if the horse is kept on our property) I figured out that the annual cost (estimate) for feed (including grain+hay) would be around $800. Idk the per month cost but the per year cost is around $1800. When i go to college i will either lease out the horse at my barn ride at currently, or sell it (i would really rather lease it out though) So thats what i have so far. Thankyou for actually asking me questions instead of flat-out telling me i couldent handle it


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

It's good to see you are doing some research... and I did ask you a few of those same questions, your answers are encouraging, but I'm still of the opinion that working at a barn for a while before you decide is the best idea. From a parent's point of view: If my daughter were to spend her summer working at a stable, doing all the dirty work that entails in order to prove to me she could handle it... she would get her horse. The proof is in the pudding 

Now my reality is this... my daughter does have her own horse, I own Milo and she owns Lil Blackie but I take care of both of them because her passion for horses comes and goes.....


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry! I didnt see your questions I would, but i am not really sure i can work at a local barn (cant tell for safety reasons)and anyway i dont really enjoy being around the barn all the time, bacuase alot of the people can be....stuck-up,"stuffy" whatever you want to call it. That kinda pushes me away from being there all the time...


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I forgot to add..I know this may sound self-centered but, i enjoy taking care of horses in my own way. You know what i mean? Like big barns all they do is throw some hay on their stall floor and let them eat it. Where as i want to measure it and make sure everything is perfect. Because it would be mine, and i would want to make all the decisions for it,andcare for it I know it may sound cheezy, but i just want a horse that i can come home to after the hatred school and take care of..and talk to and stuff....does anyone get it??? I have 3 brothers and no sisters so yeah....


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I understand you want A horse but from what you've said your going to depend on your parents for everything. You want one so bad but yet in what? 5 years or so you're going to college and probably going to sell it? 

I don't think you fully understand how hard it is going to be to keep a horse, at your age, and at your house, on your own. Let alone when you go to college it's the hardest thing in the world trying to balance work, school, and a life. Trust me, I'm trying to do it now. 

And just like my parents did I'm almost positive your parents will complain and nag about how expensive your horse is. It gets old after awhile.


What I'm trying to get at is I think your just in love with the idea of having a horse, like previous posters have said.


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

wannahorse22- 

If I were you I would take riding lessons or volunteer at a stable. That is what I am going to do. I recently signed up for an online public school and I babysit my 8 month old cousin 3 times a week. So I have 4 days that I could volunteer. I looked around my home town and found a stable. There are only 3 horses. I am going to ask if I could help out, like mucking stalls or grooming.

I have little to no experience with horses and i am 15. My mom wants me to try saving up money for drivers ed, but I would rather save it for riding lessons. I am fully commited to horses and I will do what ever I can to be with them again. 

What I am getting at is that you should really volunteer at a stable. You get to see what it is really like.

My mom always says that is she wins the power ball that she will get me a horse. I always tell her that i wouldn't want one because I have no experience and that I would want to use my own money.

Hope I helped


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

Good to see you are really trying to research horses before you go out and get one, Working around horses is another thing people have mentioned, that can really help you learn about the care and responsibility involved with owning a horse.

~AL615


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldent mind going to a stable and helping out..but the only stable i could find that you can actually volunteer at is an hour away from my house.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Hmmm In all the years that I longed for a horse not once did I waiver and change my mind.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Its not that i go through a phase where i hate horses. I just sometimes doubt myself...and i get really discouraged


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I appreciate all the help everyone! I can see that this thread is causing arguments though,so how do i close it?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

only admins can close it.
good luck with getting a horse if you decide to do so, keep up the lessons and do as much horsey stuff as you can in the mean-time x


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

I think take up lessons again this way or only commitment would be turning up every day! next thing I would do is if you find that you like it, love it even then i would take out a horse on lease , this way your commiting but it is not as big of a commitment as buying your own horse!mayby even offer help at your local barn grooming, tacking up and caring for the horses their on a regular basis!
If you still dont have any intrest then i would advise you to just give it up and go back to having lessons!
And why dont you if your wanting a dog so much just go to your nerest shelter and adopt one! see how it goes but all i would say is dont go rushing in to something your not 1000000000% commmited to! I love horses and wake up everymorning thinking about them and go to sleep everynight thinking about them too! I cant imagine my life without them in it some way or another! There is'nt 1 minute were i dont have them in my mind! Im not saying that this should be the same for you Im just saying that if you think about them one day and then the other the nothing , that tells me that your not sure weather or not you really do want them in your life?
But one things for sure: do not buy one until your a million percent sure your ready and willing!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I believe that this tread has run it's course.


----------

